# Wife is Uber driver but we file taxes jointly



## Meister574 (Jul 20, 2016)

My wife is a part time Uber driver. She just started a couple of months. She has not worked for a couple of years prior to this. I work full time and make a decent salary. We normally file our taxes jointly. 

My question is does she have to pay estimated quarterly taxes? How would this be calculated due to our joint filing? 

Also, I know there are many different spreadsheets and calculators out there for Uber drivers. Can someone point me to one that is specifically for part timers that will only use mileage rather than actual expenses?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just add Schedule C to the joint return.

You can make your own with the Excel program. Just keep track of your mileage from the time she leaves to when she gets back.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't worry. After taking the mileage deduction she will make very little so no need for quarterly payments if the underpayment is less than 10% of total tax due ...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Meister574 said:


> My wife is a part time Uber driver. She just started a couple of months. She has not worked for a couple of years prior to this. I work full time and make a decent salary. We normally file our taxes jointly.
> 
> My question is does she have to pay estimated quarterly taxes? How would this be calculated due to our joint filing?
> 
> Also, I know there are many different spreadsheets and calculators out there for Uber drivers. Can someone point me to one that is specifically for part timers that will only use mileage rather than actual expenses?


You'll add her income to the joint return with a schedule C. If the schedule C shows a profit you'll pay self employment taxes on the profit. If the schedule C shows a loss it will reduce the tax you owe on the income from your job. You need to set up some bookkeeping for her Uber driving business to see if she is making a profit or incurring a loss. The most important part of the bookkeeping is a mileage log. A simple handwritten mileage log is as acceptable to the IRS as any calculator or spreadsheet etc... There are numerous phone apps that track mileage for tax purposes and most work fine. No need to spend a lot of $ for mileage tracking. 
As far as the IRS is concerned she is operating her own business and needs to follow all the tax regulations for self employed people. If your bookkeeping shows that she is incurring a loss you won't need to file estimated taxes. If she shows a profit you will need to file estimated taxes if you'll jointly owe more than $1000 at the end of the year.


----------

